# shark species



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

i was fishing off of cape may flounder fishing this weekend, and brought in a lot of sand sharks. they looked different than the shark i am used to seeing when flounder fishing - they were the same shape, but the tips of the fins were black. is this a different kind of fish? just curious.

thanks.


----------



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

anybody know?


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Sounds like baby Black Tips.
Were there any teeth?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

repair5343 said:


> Sounds like baby Black Tips.
> Were there any teeth?


Sounds like black tips to me.


----------

